# Personal promotion



## mike taylor

I'm an awesome guy! Way better than a great guy! One day I hope to achieve magnificent status.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

are you asking for mod!?!? i think i would deserve it more than mike!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey make your own thread Newt and promote yourself!


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry Newt! See awesome guy! I will share with you .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Sorry Newt! See awesome guy! I will share with you .


He shares because awesome ends in “me" not him!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, I said I'd share with Newt not great guy . This is for awesome people . So go back to great world please . See nice and awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

Here is some pictures here in awesome tortoise land in sunny Texas .


----------



## tortdad

Is this the bromance thread Ken said to start?


----------



## mike taylor

Some more pictures of awesome world to make your stay more pleasurable.


----------



## tortdad




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> View attachment 123284
> 
> View attachment 123285
> 
> View attachment 123286
> 
> View attachment 123287
> 
> View attachment 123288
> 
> View attachment 123289
> 
> View attachment 123290


those are some pretty torts and turtles?


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Is this the bromance thread Ken said to start?


No sir, this is awesome world come be awesome .


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> those are some pretty torts and turtles?


Fill free to add to awesome world Newt . We would love to see your awesome torts here in awesome world .


----------



## bouaboua

You do not need any promotion Mike. 

We all know you are a great guy.


----------



## mike taylor

No no Steven thats great world (Ken ) . This here is awesome world . Fill free to help make awesome world more awesome post pictures of your awesome tortoises . An thank you, you are awesome also my friend .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Fill free to add to awesome world Newt . We would love to see your awesome torts here in awesome world .


this is mine.


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome Newt!


----------



## mike taylor

My awesome phone needs a charge be back in a minute or two . Stay awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh good grief! I thought great world was bad enough. I mean really!
Can I be awesome too?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> those are some pretty torts and turtles?


Thanks


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh good grief! I thought great world was bad enough. I mean really!
> Can I be awesome too?


Being awesome is like being tall. You either are or your are not...which are you?


----------



## tortdad

I'm not awesome. I'm SUPER DUPER FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Being awesome is like being tall. You either are or your are not...which are you?


err....... Medium height?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> err....... Medium height?


Poor fellow. That makes you cool, maybe even super cool but just shy of being awesome. Perhaps you can put on a pair of your wife's high heals and take a picture for us? THAT would be awesome for sure.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

im 5ft 11in, do i get the awesomeness?


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im 5ft 11in, do i get the awesomeness?


Nope, you must be 18 or older


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Nope, you must be 18 or older


i hate you.


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.


Don't hate the player, hate the game..... and your parents for not making you taller and having you 2 years sooner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Poor fellow. That makes you cool, maybe even super cool but just shy of being awesome. Perhaps you can put on a pair of your wife's high heals and take a picture for us? THAT would be awesome for sure.


I've actually got those photos, Rocky Horror Picture Show nights and me doing a striptease at the office party to 'You can keep your hat on' wearing a sharp suit, but panties, fishnets and suspenders underneath. And wearing a hat.
You REALLY wouldn't want to see.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh good grief! I thought great world was bad enough. I mean really!
> Can I be awesome too?


Why yes you can be in awesome world . Post awesome pictures and just be awesome my friend .


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've actually got those photos, Rocky Horror Picture Show nights and me doing a striptease at the office party to 'You can keep your hat on' wearing a sharp suit, but panties, fishnets and suspenders underneath. And wearing a hat.
> You REALLY wouldn't want to see.


Oh but we do, lol


----------



## tortdad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you.


Go drink some awesome bleach


----------



## tortdad

Mike, have you seen the cartoon the awesomes?


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've actually got those photos, Rocky Horror Picture Show nights and me doing a striptease at the office party to 'You can keep your hat on' wearing a sharp suit, but panties, fishnets and suspenders underneath. And wearing a hat.
> You REALLY wouldn't want to see.


Hell why not! Haha here in awesome world we love a good laugh . Newt you are in awesome world so that makes you awesome .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> Go drink some awesome bleach


thats rude.


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> Mike, have you seen the cartoon the awesomes?


Nope you should share it with us .


----------



## tortdad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hell why not! Haha here in awesome world we love a good laugh . Newt you are in awesome world so that makes you awesome .


Actually the thought of those old pictures has brought on some long forgotten emotions.
I'm off to bed now.
WIFEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually the thought of those old pictures has brought on some long forgotten emotions.
> I'm off to bed now.
> WIFEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


>


We are way more awesome .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> No no Steven thats great world (Ken ) . This here is awesome world . Fill free to help make awesome world more awesome post pictures of your awesome tortoises . An thank you, you are awesome also my friend .


Okay. I'm Sorry for using the "wrong" word. 

YES!!!You are a awesome person with a awesome wife and with bunch of awesome torts! in many of yours AWESOME enclosure!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Why thank you . Thats awesome of you to say that .


----------



## mike taylor

Where are the awesome chat ladies? It would be awesome of you to join us .


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Why thank you . Thats awesome of you to say that .


I only share the truth!!!!!

Am I??


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Where are the awesome chat ladies? It would be awesome of you to join us .


what are you talking about?! bouas here!


----------



## mike taylor

Jokes are awesome Newt .


----------



## mike taylor

Moozillion please fill welcome to share your awesome torts here .


----------



## Heather H

I'm snuggling with my awesome son


----------



## Heather H

this is an unedited photo. Not photo shopped. Isn't it awesome?


----------



## cmacusa3

I think your an awesome "expert" at posting pics Mike


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> I'm snuggling with my awesome son


That is awesome . Enjoy your time together they grow up to fast . My oldest is talking about having a baby with his little lady .


----------



## mike taylor

Ok peeps its time to get some sleep. Being awesome takes alot of sleep.


----------



## naturalman91




----------



## mike taylor

Welcome to awesome world .


----------



## naturalman91

mike taylor said:


> Welcome to awesome world .



i've been awesome since sept of 91 lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> That is awesome . Enjoy your time together they grow up to fast . My oldest is talking about having a baby with his little lady .


then you will be a grandfather!


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> Being awesome is like being tall. You either are or your are not...which are you?


Well, I guess I have no chance at being awesome :-(


----------



## leigti

But at least my tortoise is awesome.

To me anyway


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what are you talking about?! bouas here!


Thank you Nick.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> Well, I guess I have no chance at being awesome :-(


What are you talking about?? 

If you are not awesome. None of us will be qualified.


----------



## bouaboua

leigti said:


> But at least my tortoise is awesome.
> View attachment 123300
> To me anyway


Both of you are!!! 1

Everyday in my book. 

People in the field of PT are awesome!!!!! This is from my personal experiences.....


----------



## leigti

bouaboua said:


> Both of you are!!! 1
> 
> Everyday in my book.
> 
> People in the field of PT are awesome!!!!! This is from my personal experiences.....


Thank you, Yurik and I appreciate it.


----------



## leigti

And I definitely think everybody on this thread is awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I think your an awesome "expert" at posting pics Mike


Expert - noun -' someone who has a comprehensive or authoritative knowledge of or skill in a particular area'
But there are non on this site?


----------



## tortdad

leigti said:


> And I definitely think everybody on this thread is awesome!


 That makes you awesome too


----------



## mike taylor

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> then you will be a grandfather!


Yes Newt I will .


----------



## mike taylor

leigti said:


> Well, I guess I have no chance at being awesome :-(


You are in awesome world so yes you are awesome to .


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning awesome people! How are you liking awesome world?


----------



## bouaboua

It is awesome world that we have an awesome people like you Mike! ! ! !

Good Morning! ! !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am in some awe of awesomeworld


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks for making awesome world more awesome!


----------



## tortadise

Here's some awesome photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortadise said:


> Here's some awesome photos.
> View attachment 123308
> 
> View attachment 123309
> 
> View attachment 123310
> 
> View attachment 123312
> 
> View attachment 123313
> 
> View attachment 123314
> 
> View attachment 123315
> 
> View attachment 123316
> 
> View attachment 123317
> 
> View attachment 123318


_Yes indeed, these awesome photos are awesome._


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> Here's some awesome photos.
> View attachment 123308
> 
> View attachment 123309
> 
> View attachment 123310
> 
> View attachment 123312
> 
> View attachment 123313
> 
> View attachment 123314
> 
> View attachment 123315
> 
> View attachment 123316
> 
> View attachment 123317
> 
> View attachment 123318


Thank you for stopping by my awesome world Kelly . How did you awesome people like my special gest Tortadise? I should have our very own Tom on later in the day .


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne pretends to stick her finger down her throat and gag***


----------



## mike taylor

Come-on Yvonne you know you want to be awesome and here is the place enjoy!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

I am totally Awesome!! Thanks for the invite!


----------



## mike taylor

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I am totally Awesome!! Thanks for the invite!


You're very welcome! Awesome of you to stop by .


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Oh and to finish off that last convo - here I have a witch, a flying monkey, and some other weirdos protecting me. I don't think all those guns will work on them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mike, I have noticed the gratuitous use of the word 'awesome' appearing on other threads.
This really is personal promotion, isn't it?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh my word...you REALLY DO have a personal promotion THREAD! HA HA HA HA HA!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh my word...you REALLY DO have a personal promotion THREAD! HA HA HA HA HA!!


Apparently it is awesome world and he and it are awesome. And many others too are awesome.
I think you're probably awesome too, but Mike will tell you for certain.


----------



## mike taylor

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Oh and to finish off that last convo - here I have a witch, a flying monkey, and some other weirdos protecting me. I don't think all those guns will work on them!
> View attachment 123346


Well Kelly you're scewed! I'm not shooting flying monkeys .


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mike, I have noticed the gratuitous use of the word 'awesome' appearing on other threads.
> This really is personal promotion, isn't it?


Yes my man you're right . It is just what it says personal promotion . How are you not going to advertise personal promotion of yourself?


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh my word...you REALLY DO have a personal promotion THREAD! HA HA HA HA HA!!


Why yes I do! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yes my man you're right . It is just what it says personal promotion . How are you not going to advertise personal promotion of yourself?


Everybody who counts knows I'm quite magnificent already, so personal promotion is not necessary.
Actually, that's just Tidgy and wifey. And they might just be flattering me.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> Why yes I do! Haha





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apparently it is awesome world and he and it are awesome. And many others too are awesome.
> I think you're probably awesome too, but Mike will tell you for certain.


I'm already starting to bask in the warm glow of it's golden awesomeness...ahhhh


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh my word...you REALLY DO have a personal promotion THREAD! HA HA HA HA HA!!


off topic but congrats on winning the million post.  that's awesome


----------



## Prairie Mom




----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Yes my man you're right . It is just what it says personal promotion . How are you not going to advertise personal promotion of yourself?



I'd worry about y'all's self esteem if I let too much swag out on the forum.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 123359



Reminds me of this:


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> off topic but congrats on winning the million post.  that's awesome


Thanks so much, Heather!! I'm still waiting to hear back about it. I'm pretty excited.

Anyway...Back to Mike Taylor's awesomeness... ahhh....awesome


----------



## Heather H

is everyone having an awesome day?


----------



## Heather H

Mike you are awesome you are the most awesomest man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heather H said:


> off topic but congrats on winning the million post.  that's awesome


I think the mods on this thread won't consider it off topic if it promotes Mike or contains the word awesome.
So your post qualifies on the second point.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Reminds me of this:


I hadn't seen that! That is MESSED UP!!!


----------



## Tom

mike taylor said:


> I'm not shooting flying monkeys .



I'd like to train a flying monkey. Now _*THAT*_ would be awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> I'd like to train a flying monkey. Now _*THAT*_ would be awesome!


Get out Tom, while you've still got a chance!!!!!
Mike lured me into his awesome world and now I'm trapped here for all eternity.
Escape before it's too late!


----------



## Tom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Get out Tom, while you've still got a chance!!!!!
> Mike lured me into his awesome world and now I'm trapped here for all eternity.
> Escape before it's too late!



I don't think I could ever escape full blown awesomeness. Awesomeness follows me everywhere I go. Like flies on sh......... sugar. Awesome has been my life long companion. Most of the people I know are awesome. Like Mike for example. Seriously awesome dude, he is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> I don't think I could ever escape full blown awesomeness. Awesomeness follows me everywhere I go. Like flies on sh......... sugar. Awesome has been my life long companion. Most of the people I know are awesome. Like Mike for example. Seriously awesome dude, he is.


Oh, well, I tried. You've got the awesome syndrome.
But you're probably right. 
i tend to keep the flies off my sugar though. it's not healthy.
For the flies for a start. they get diabetes.


----------



## mike taylor

Tom said:


> I don't think I could ever escape full blown awesomeness. Awesomeness follows me everywhere I go. Like flies on sh......... sugar. Awesome has been my life long companion. Most of the people I know are awesome. Like Mike for example. Seriously awesome dude, he is.


Thanks for showing up Tom it's awesome of you .


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys I guess awesome world has beat out great world . It took awesome world one and a half days to hit 100 post . Poor great world hit 84 in two years . Sorry great world but advertising goes a long ways . Business 101 !


----------



## mike taylor

I have to thank great guy Ken . If he would've kicked me out of great world we wouldn't have awesome world . Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha


----------



## Heather H

100 posts that's awesome. So do we always have to say awesome . Or just when something is awesome. Or someone says something awesome. Or a picture is awesome?????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> 100 posts that's awesome. So do we always have to say awesome . Or just when something is awesome. Or someone says something awesome. Or a picture is awesome?????


Awesome is as awesome does…


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> I have to thank great guy Ken . If he would've kicked me out of great world we wouldn't have awesome world . Hahaha





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Awesome is as awesome does…


 So when do I get that bromance thread???


----------



## mike taylor

tortdad said:


> So when do I get that bromance thread???


Never! Ken said it right awesome is as awesome does! So be awesome!


----------



## Heather H

The guys said my dinner was awesome tonight does that count?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes!


----------



## tortdad

You know how Awesome I am. I showed up 2 hours early so I could get a jump start on my paperwork that has to be done today AND still be able to put in a full days field work. 

You know what's NOT awesome??? The fact that my office manager said all my paperwork would be ready an on my desk last night...... It's nowhere to be found and she doesn't get here for 3 MORE HOURS. 

Now I have to sit here until lunch time and work late in the field to catch up. I hate it when people waste my time and even more so when it's a coworkers fault. I think I'm going to go mess up their desk and rearrange everything to fill my time. 



:evil laughter:


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> You know how Awesome I am. I showed up 2 hours early so I could get a jump start on my paperwork that has to be done today AND still be able to put in a full days field work.
> 
> You know what's NOT awesome??? The fact that my office manager said all my paperwork would be ready an on my desk last night...... It's nowhere to be found and she doesn't get here for 3 MORE HOURS.
> 
> Now I have to sit here until lunch time and work late in the field to catch up. I hate it when people waste my time and even more so when it's a coworkers fault. I think I'm going to go mess up their desk and rearrange everything to fill my time.
> 
> 
> 
> :evil laughter:




That's why I don't have coworkers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> With all DUE respect!


Simply helping in that I'm such a great guy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> You know how Awesome I am. I showed up 2 hours early so I could get a jump start on my paperwork that has to be done today AND still be able to put in a full days field work.
> 
> You know what's NOT awesome??? The fact that my office manager said all my paperwork would be ready an on my desk last night...... It's nowhere to be found and she doesn't get here for 3 MORE HOURS.
> 
> Now I have to sit here until lunch time and work late in the field to catch up. I hate it when people waste my time and even more so when it's a coworkers fault. I think I'm going to go mess up their desk and rearrange everything to fill my time.
> 
> 
> 
> :evil laughter:


Yes you're so right.
that's why I stopped working with co-workers and became my own boss 15 years ago.
Now I waste my own time perfectly well on my own!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes you're so right.
> that's why I stopped working with co-workers and became my own boss 15 years ago.
> Now I waste my own time perfectly well on my own!


The English I used in that last statement was decidedly not awesome.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Simply helping in that I'm such a great guy!


Yeah fast typing and not checking the spelling is what I do . Haha They deleted my sign? Yeah they did! I almost didn't put that up . Now I see not to second guess myself .


----------



## leigti

tortdad said:


> You know how Awesome I am. I showed up 2 hours early so I could get a jump start on my paperwork that has to be done today AND still be able to put in a full days field work.
> 
> You know what's NOT awesome??? The fact that my office manager said all my paperwork would be ready an on my desk last night...... It's nowhere to be found and she doesn't get here for 3 MORE HOURS.
> 
> Now I have to sit here until lunch time and work late in the field to catch up. I hate it when people waste my time and even more so when it's a coworkers fault. I think I'm going to go mess up their desk and rearrange everything to fill my time.
> 
> 
> 
> :evil laughter:


That scenario just shows how awesome you are and how not awesome your coworkers are.


----------



## mike taylor

But I said with all due respect? ?????? That makes anything ok!


----------



## mike taylor

See how it works? ? You're on top of the world one day . The next you post the wrong thing then bam out of business. I'm still awesome!


----------



## Momof4

Yes, you're still awesome in my book!!


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> See how it works? ? You're on top of the world one day . The next you post the wrong thing then bam out of business. I'm still awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Yes, you're still awesome in my book!!


Just hope it's an awesome book and not '50 Shades of Grey' or something.


----------



## mike taylor

Its a good thing I'm not with it . I'm awesome!


----------



## tortdad

Poor awesome world


----------



## mike taylor

Whats so poor about it? It's awesome!


----------



## tortdad

It seems like it's a bit slow now. 

Let's jump start it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think electro-shock therapy would be more effective.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think electro-shock therapy would be more effective.


Mike even has one of them things


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Mike even has one of them things


An awesome one, I'm sure.


----------



## tortdad

Here's more awesome tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love it when they sneak through the undergrowth like that.


----------



## tortdad

A dirty turtle is a happy turtle.


----------



## mike taylor

It looks like you built a little outdoor enclosure for them .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> View attachment 123900
> 
> A dirty turtle is a happy turtle.


The mucky little blighters!


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> It looks like you built a little outdoor enclosure for them .


 
No, we built the kids a play set for Christmas so i just put the torts under there so some sun shine


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome idea!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just not '50 Shades of Grey'


He can't be in that, I'm the center of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He can't be in that, I'm the center of that.


No, you're great, Grey is an absolute *!µè*


----------



## Moozillion

HEY, MIKE!!! Where are you??? We miss your awesomeness!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> HEY, MIKE!!! Where are you??? We miss your awesomeness!!!


Well I'm not sure of that last sentence being completely accurate but we'll leave it at we miss you.


----------



## mike taylor

Working like any awesome person does to pay for stuff and what not .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Work???
Oh, yes, I remember that.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah, it's this place you do stuff you really, really don't want to do but they give you this paper stuff . The paper stuff you can trade for cool stuff .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yeah, it's this place you do stuff you really, really don't want to do but they give you this paper stuff . The paper stuff you can trade for cool stuff .


They give you books ?


----------



## mike taylor

I guess if you read books . I trade the paper for cars, boats, houses, water, beer, and food .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I guess if you read books . I trade the paper for cars, boats, houses, water, beer, and food .


All good things, though I prefer aircraft to boats.
But i wouldn't exchange my paper stuff (books) for them.
My money is fictional. All cyber money, I never see any of it.
Or only what wifey gets from somewhere.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All good things, though I prefer aircraft to boats.
> But i wouldn't exchange my paper stuff (books) for them.
> My money is fictional. All cyber money, I never see any of it.
> Or only what wifey gets from somewhere.


Who would ever exchange books for anything??!! Not only is that blasphemy in all cultures (my own opinion of course  ) Its just mad! 
........although.....I'll take any awesome books you are willing to give up!!! ;-P


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Who would ever exchange books for anything??!! Not only is that blasphemy in all cultures (my own opinion of course  ) Its just mad!
> ........although.....I'll take any awesome books you are willing to give up!!! ;-P


Books are awesome.
I had to give up too many when I moved here and have been collecting again desperately ever since.
I wouldn't give up a single Mills and Boon now!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Books are awesome.
> I had to give up too many when I moved here and have been collecting again desperately ever since.
> I wouldn't give up a single Mills and Boon now!


I completely understand. Man after my own heart for sure!! Ck out what I found at the library a few months ago!






Granted, not that old or significant in general, but super great finds for me when considering age and content. Sure wish I could find something older and of much more significance. Only time will tell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, I kept my lovely old first editions.
Those books are lovely.
I'm in most of those fairy tales, which I read to young Moroccans .
In the second book I've read Billy Budd, but not the others.
It is wonderful trawling second hand shops and car boot sales and finding a precious old book and giving it a loving home.
I think we've just hijacked poor Mike Taylor's Awesome World thread, so better say awesome again and return to Pretend Chat!
Sorry Awesome Mike


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is old…



leather bond wood cover. Couldn't tell you where or who I got it. Too many days have passed since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is old…
> View attachment 126053
> View attachment 126054
> View attachment 126055
> leather bond wood cover. Couldn't tell you where or who I got it. Too many days have passed since.


You're not that old, mate!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is old…
> 
> View attachment 126053
> View attachment 126054
> View attachment 126055
> leather bond wood cover. Couldn't tell you where or who I got it. Too many days have passed since.


Just wonderful! I love old collectibles. I mean awesome! And yes, sorry Mike. Thanks for the awesome thread here.


----------



## mike taylor

No problem ! It's awesome !


----------



## mike taylor

Awesomely wonderful day we are having .


----------



## mike taylor

Went on a awesome trip to San Antonio . Here are some awesome photos .


----------



## divemtt

Awesome serial number.


----------



## mike taylor

Oops! That's on my boat motor . ha-ha had to get some parts for it . Don't know how I posted it . Hopefully everyone has a AWESOME FRIDAY!


----------



## mike taylor

It's Friday !


----------



## bouaboua

TGIF! ! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor

That's right Steven ! How's everything thing going over in California?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Awesome World is reborn.
A bit like Jurassic World bringing the franchise back to life.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes indeed it's back ! I have some free time on my awesome hands .
You know what they say idle hands are the Devils play toy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Indeed, indeed.
And the Devil's got himself a veritable "Toys R Us" of idle hands on this forum.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes he does ! Rubs hands together with evil laugh !


----------



## divemtt

I haven't had time to read through this whole awesome thread, but has anyone tried this stuff before?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

divemtt said:


> I haven't had time to read through this whole awesome thread, but has anyone tried this stuff before?


Not me, you better wait for Awesome Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Hells yes ! I put that **** on everything!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm all alone in my little world of awesomeness .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Want an armadillo ?


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Want an armadillo ?


No thank you. 

A churango, maybe.


----------



## mike taylor

I have some thank you .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hurray!
That is awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

In Texas they are all over the place !


----------



## mike taylor

Does your eyes hurt Adam ? You've been in the dark for awhile .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can't see anything except armadillos, it's very bright out here.
I remember your armadillos from before, we were going to visit them and some alligators or something.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes you remember!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My memory is pretty rubbish these days, but occasionally something will rise slowly to the surface.
But we shouldn't talk about that!


----------



## mike taylor

If you can make it to the States let me know . I'll fine you an armadillo or two .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks my friend.
Maybe next year......?
I WON'T bring a camel.


----------



## mike taylor

Awe man ! No camel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Awe man ! No camel


Geckos?


----------



## mike taylor

We have alot of geckos here .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, it'll have to be a camel then, but they're a bit difficult to hide in my pants.


----------



## mike taylor

You got a point .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some of the Moroccan beer's not so bad.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Want an armadillo ?


Hey!!! Don't give away the armadillos from the CDR- they keep the ants at bay!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, it'll have to be a camel then, but they're a bit difficult to hide in my pants.


No, the cool thing is to keep a pack of Camels rolled in the sleeve of your undershirt as you ride your motorcycle. 
I'm not sure if they have Camel cigarettes in the UK: they have no filters so they're really strong and nasty- I guess suggesting that whoever smokes them is strong and nasty too...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey!!! Don't give away the armadillos from the CDR- they keep the ants at bay!!


Ooooppps.
Caught red-handed, Armadillo smuggling.
Though in my defence they seem to be multiplying.
We have Camel cigarettes in the UK and here, but I don't smoke them or ride motorbikes.
Awesome Mike and some of the other guys are the bikers, but I don't think they smoke so I guess none of us are strong and nasty!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooppps.
> Caught red-handed, Armadillo smuggling.
> Though in my defence they seem to be multiplying.
> We have Camel cigarettes in the UK and here, but I don't smoke them or ride motorbikes.
> Awesome Mike and some of the other guys are the bikers, but I don't think they smoke so I guess none of us are strong and nasty!


I figure anyone who loves tortoises and tries to take good care of them couldn't possibly be nasty!!!
...armadillo smugglers, however, are HIGHLY suspect as habitual troublemakers!!! 
AND should deduct points from themselves as penance!!!


----------



## mike taylor

I smoke like a freight train ! I ride motorcycles . I don't smoke the camels .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I smoke like a freight train ! I ride motorcycles . I don't smoke the camels .


Hurray!
We smokers are an endangered species. 
(partly because we're killing ourselves).


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I need to stop again . I quit for almost three years then started back after some beer drinking .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yeah I need to stop again . I quit for almost three years then started back after some beer drinking .


But beer and cigarettes go together like....like...
....bacon and cheese!


----------



## mike taylor

I know that's right .


----------



## mike taylor

How many people smoke on TFO . I know we aren't the only three .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We should start a cigarettes and beer thread.


----------



## jaizei

I don't smoke or drink


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!
> We smokers are an endangered species.
> (partly because we're killing ourselves).


Yup and bacon, eggs , and with 3 ex-wives ( ladies ) everything is killing us !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We should start a cigarettes and beer thread.






Witch beer would we choose . You know what me and the tort would choose


----------



## mike taylor

Dose Equis is my beer Marlboro lights is my smoke . Harley Davidson is my bike . I'm not afraid of dieing . I'm afraid of not living .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Again I say, “I like sleeping. It's like being dead without the commitment!"


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it's one of my favorite pass times .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love sleep, but do very little of it.


----------



## mike taylor

I like what happens before I pass out . hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Starting a AWESOME project this weekend ! Its a 1977 Triumph Bonneville rigid frame motorcycle! Will post awesome pictures of the bike when it arrives.


----------



## mike taylor

No body likes vintage motorcycles?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can't honestly say I do, but I'm happy if you're happy.


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks !


----------



## mike taylor

How do you get around Adam ? Walking or a bicycle because I think you would really enjoy a small motorcycle .


----------



## mike taylor

Adam here is a get around town bike for you .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mike, this would be more to Adams liking me thinks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Adam here is a get around town bike for you .


See above post.


----------



## mike taylor

Hahaha Ken I give him more credit than that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Hahaha Ken I give him more credit than that!


It's perfect for being a “hell raiser" in a mainly pedestrian community.


----------



## mike taylor

I can see him zipping along .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Another “Cooking With Ken" installment. We still haven't finished our chapter on eggs. So here's tonight's/today's lesson. When cooking eggs such as fried, scrambled that sort of cooking, if you allow the eggs to come to room temperature before cooking them, you will have a better, more complete cooking because the eggs are not cold requiring the need to heat before cooking which causes uneven cooking to take place. And well you know me, don't forget the BACON!!!


----------



## parrotlady

A devoted egg eater, do you raise your own chickens too, for that range fed egg. Yum!


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Another “Cooking With Ken" installment. We still haven't finished our chapter on eggs. So here's tonight's/today's lesson. When cooking eggs such as fried, scrambled that sort of cooking, if you allow the eggs to come to room temperature before cooking them, you will have a better, more complete cooking because the eggs are not cold requiring the need to heat before cooking which causes uneven cooking to take place. And well you know me, don't forget the BACON!!!



Is there a way to fry eggs in the microwave?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

parrotlady said:


> A devoted egg eater, do you raise your own chickens too, for that range fed egg. Yum!


No. With my first ex wife I did. Current future ex wife doesn't, (are you ready for this?) like orange yolks. Says the yellower the better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Is there a way to fry eggs in the microwave?


Fry? No. A microwave doesn't fry unless there's a problem. Was this a trick question? Scrambled yes.


----------



## parrotlady

Yep, you definitely like free range eggs, especially if you like really dark yolks. My only problem with fresh eggs is the difficulty in peeling after they are hard boiled.


----------



## parrotlady

Try to fry or poach an egg in the microwave and you will definitely never forget what happens! It might just take you most of the morning to clean the awful mess out of your microwave. Now I just learned a trick to hard boil eggs in your oven!


----------



## mike taylor

Eggs are yummy !


----------



## mike taylor

Can't wait to pickup my project bike this weekend !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,Mike !


----------



## mike taylor

Hey,How's it going ?


----------



## mike taylor

I'm good ! An yourself ?


----------



## mike taylor

Man it was a hot day !


----------



## mike taylor

I know right ! Happy to be home .


----------



## mike taylor

Me too!


----------



## mike taylor

I guess it's just me,myself,and I . Everybody is in the dark .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bout somes it up Mike …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just remember. No one ever told me if they'd tell me if I was a robot or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> How do you get around Adam ? Walking or a bicycle because I think you would really enjoy a small motorcycle .


I walk mostly.
Motorbikes, like cars are forbidden in most of my city.
Longer journeys I fly, or go by coach or boat.
Frankly, i'm a bit scared of motorbikes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mike, this would be more to Adams liking me thinks
> View attachment 140306


many of the men here have tiny mopeds and scooters they use for getting around the new city and between the new city and the medina. Big bikes are very rare here, it's quite funny to see huge chaps putt putting about on tiny bikes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning Awesomeworld.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> many of the men here have tiny mopeds and scooters they use for getting around the new city and between the new city and the medina. Big bikes are very rare here, it's quite funny to see huge chaps putt putting about on tiny bikes.


You describe the visual image I see when I visit you in my mind. You left out though the young western tourists on honeymoon laughing while almost falling while trying to stop with the breaks without putting their feet down in the marketplace...


----------



## divemtt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No. With my first ex wife I did. Current future ex wife doesn't, (are you ready for this?) like orange yolks. Says the yellower the better.



Orange egg yolks are awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

Adam I think you would like riding motorcycles if given the chance .Ken you are a robot .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Adam I think you would like riding motorcycles if given the chance .Ken you are a robot .


I would thank you Mike but I believe that would show a weakness called emotions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Adam I think you would like riding motorcycles if given the chance .Ken you are a robot .


So, so funny.
Kendroid.


----------



## mike taylor

KENDROID man or Machine? Like RoboCop! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Mike.
Morning, Awesomeworld.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Adam ??? Sorry for the late response ,but I've been digging a Motorcycle out of a small shop all day .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kendroid brought to you by the fine folks at Mattel. Get one for your wife, easily programmed for all needs.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha-ha you wish !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Morning Adam ??? Sorry for the late response ,but I've been digging a Motorcycle out of a small shop all day .


What was it doing buried in a small shop?
Nothing like a spot of archaeology, is there?


----------



## mike taylor

Was under all kinds of stuff .


----------



## mike taylor

Well headed back to finish digging for parts . Good times ,good times !


----------



## mike taylor

Well TFO here is what I've been up to all weekend . Made it a rigid and starting the mockup . Put a four inch under springer frontend on it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well TFO here is what I've been up to all weekend . Made it a rigid and starting the mockup . Put a four inch under springer frontend on it .


Don't know what this means but have fun!


----------



## mike taylor

Morning everybody ! Its Monday Drive the phone booth to work this morning. Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Mike.
Work ?


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Adam . Yes back to work .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## mike taylor

It's money !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## mike taylor

Morning everybody ! I'm hanging out in my awesome world now .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Morning or evening Adam . Working alot on this side of the pond .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening here.
Hi, Mike, a lazy day for me, but I've got a lot to do tomorrow.


----------



## mike taylor

It is almost the weekend !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> It is almost the weekend !


Not long.
Hope the time passes quickly for you.


----------



## mike taylor

Going to ride the Harley to the beach again ! Fun fun fun !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Enjoy.
Even I can imagine the pleasure in that.


----------



## mike taylor

In the wind .No talking no phones no kids just me my bike my friends and my beautiful wife .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> In the wind .No talking no phones no kids just me my bike my friends and my beautiful wife .


Beautiful.


----------



## mike taylor

Here are some awesome pictures of the beach .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Here are some awesome pictures of the beach .


Looks suitably awesome.
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## mike taylor

I got a sun burn . We put three hundred miles down in one run . Started the ride at 8 am finished at 8:30 pm . Had to fill up my bike three times .


----------



## divemtt




----------



## mike taylor

Welcome one and all to awesome world !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Mike, just been reading about your awesomeness in Kevin's thread.
Genuinely awesome.
Mind you, I think Kevin's probably a pretty awesome chap, too.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes he is . I didn't even know him and he was driving to Dallas and he picked up a red foot for me . That's how I met him and his family . Truly cool people .


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome world needs some love . The dark room is killing the glow of awesome world . But really Adam killed with his dark room . That just shows how awesome he is . Go dark room . Hopefully we can pull all the awesome people back in . Nick ! Ken !Kevin! Steven! Adam! Hey you guys !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Awesome world needs some love . The dark room is killing the glow of awesome world . But really Adam killed with his dark room . That just shows how awesome he is . Go dark room . Hopefully we can pull all the awesome people back in . Nick ! Ken !Kevin! Steven! Adam! Hey you guys !


Im here.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey ,how the hell are you ? Do you guys have snow all over yet ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey ,how the hell are you ? Do you guys have snow all over yet ?


Its hella cool over here, i like it better than CA. No snow yet.


----------



## mike taylor

So I guess you found some friends ? Maybe a hot chick or dude don't know what you are into either way if you are happy that's all that matters . Your Tortoises all setup in warm houses ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hey, Mike.
Sorry, I've been away on holidays.
Quite cold here too at the moment (Morocco, that is) .
Down to five or six degrees the last couple of nights which is most unusual and really cold. 
Tidgy is very happy with her new CHE, I think! 
Hope you are well and awesome.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm good . That's way to cold for me . I really don't like the cold . I think I maybe part reptile ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'm good . That's way to cold for me . I really don't like the cold . I think I maybe part reptile ???


Yep, probably, i know I am.
That's why i came to Morocco ;to escape the vile British weather .
I'll have words.
It'll warm up again in a day or two.


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> I think I maybe part reptile ???


Suddenly SO MUCH makes sense to me now!!! 

Hi Mike! Hope life is good


----------



## mike taylor

Life is great I can't complain .


----------



## mike taylor

My baby is clean !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Seriously shiny! 
That must have taken hours.


----------



## mike taylor

Nope I got this stuff you spray on and wash off . Then all you do is dry it off .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Nope I got this stuff you spray on and wash off . Then all you do is dry it off .


Does it work on wifeys ?


----------



## mike taylor

I guess you could spay her ,but she will not be happy .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I guess you could spay her ,but she will not be happy .


She rarely is.


----------



## mike taylor

Come on she has to put up with you .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Exactly, poor girl.


----------



## mike taylor

That's what I'm screaming . I surprised that my wife is still with me . She must really love me .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I guess she must.
Mine too.
Lucky us!


----------



## mike taylor

Are we the lucky ones ? Or are they ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Are we the lucky ones ? Or are they ?


Bit of both, hopefully.


----------



## mike taylor

You maybe right . With as much as my lady changes her mind she always seems to find her way home .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well put.
We can't be all bad.


----------



## mike taylor

Where I'm from bad means good . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Where I'm from bad means good . haha


Well, I doubt we're all good, either.


----------



## mike taylor

Hell we are good guys and awesome guys around here . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hell we are good guys and awesome guys around here . haha


Oh, of course!!! 
Silly me, i forgot!


----------



## mike taylor

That's what I do keep you sharp .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> That's what I do keep you sharp .


And spiky. 
Like a hedgehog.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes indeed !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning !


----------



## mike taylor

Morning Sir !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All ready for Crimbo ?


----------



## mike taylor

What the hell is crimbo ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What the hell is crimbo ?


Ha de ha! 
London expression for Christmas!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes all shopping if finished thank god . The wife went to the store . I went to Amazon . Didn't have to move at all . Everything came in ,in boxes so I put them in big brown bags and taped the shut . Wrote from me to you on them out them under the tree .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Yes all shopping if finished thank god . The wife went to the store . I went to Amazon . Didn't have to move at all . Everything came in ,in boxes so I put them in big brown bags and taped the shut . Wrote from me to you on them out them under the tree .



Nice to see that you put so much thought and effort into it, Mike! Especially the wrap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yes all shopping if finished thank god . The wife went to the store . I went to Amazon . Didn't have to move at all . Everything came in ,in boxes so I put them in big brown bags and taped the shut . Wrote from me to you on them out them under the tree .


I did a fair bit on wonderful Amazon, but it's leg work this afternoon, off to the New Town, now.
Which i hate! 
Oh, the things I do for a quiet life!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Nice to see that you put so much thought and effort into it, Mike! Especially the wrap.


I did put thought into it . I had the question ask poke around . Then look on line to find it . It came in then I had to rap it .


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did a fair bit on wonderful Amazon, but it's leg work this afternoon, off to the New Town, now.
> Which i hate!
> Oh, the things I do for a quiet life!


I don't shop at stores . Don't like dealing with people .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> I don't shop at stores . Don't like dealing with people .



Me neither. All my shopping was done on Amazon too. I was just giving you a hard time. (However, I do actually use christmas wrap and ribbon)


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah , I like the look of just a big brown paper bag . You turn them inside out so you can't see the store name . Then it looks like the brown rapping paper .


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to like to wrap the kids' gifts in the colorful Sunday comics.


----------



## mike taylor

That's a good idea . I'll give that a go .


----------



## mike taylor

Good thing this is awesome world ! I'm all alone . All this awesomeness and no body to share with .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> Good thing this is awesome world ! I'm all alone . All this awesomeness and no body to share with .


How are you alone with all of the people of the TFO here with you!


----------



## mike taylor

Hey someone popped in . How are you ? Welcome to awesome world .


----------



## mike taylor

We had a whale beach itself today . They had to put it down . So sad .


----------



## mike taylor

My thread needs CPR !


----------



## mike taylor

Well good night awesome world . I'm sleepy .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, no, that's so horrible.
Terribly sad.


mike taylor said:


> We had a whale beach itself today . They had to put it down . So sad .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well good night awesome world . I'm sleepy .


Happy Christmas Egg, Mike.


----------



## mike taylor

Happy Christmas Egg to you Adam!


----------



## mike taylor

Off work ! Glad to be home .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Off work ! Glad to be home .


Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
You gotta work tomorrow ?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope I'm off till Monday !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Nope I'm off till Monday !


Huzzahhhh!!!!!!!!!
Have a great Christmas, Mike.
Indeed, an awesome Christmas!


----------



## mike taylor

I will with my four days . Tell wifey to have a very merry Christmas and you can have one to I guess . haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I will with my four days . Tell wifey to have a very merry Christmas and you can have one to I guess . haha


Thanks! 
If wifey has a good Christmas, then I will!


----------



## mike taylor

Happy wifey happy lifey


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning TFO ! It's almost time to open all them gifts under the tree .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Mike.
Not finished wrapping mine yet.
(gotta do it nicely, no brown bags for me, or I die!) 
Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Good morning TFO ! It's almost time to open all them gifts under the tree .



What tree? Oh, you mean that one out there in the Sulcata yard. Yeah, you're right. Time to go out there and pick up Dudley's little presents!


----------



## mike taylor

Merry Christmas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Merry Christmas


haha.
Turtle, Christmas and awesome!!! 
Super.


----------



## mike taylor

I'd like to be on the beach with mister turtle drinking beers for Christmas . Now that would be awesome !


----------



## mike taylor

How awesome would it be to have a cooler of beer ,a Harley, sea turtles hatching ,and your hot wife in a bikini at the beach right now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> How awesome would it be to have a cooler of beer ,a Harley, sea turtles hatching ,and your hot wife in a bikini at the beach right now ?


Swap the Harley for a donkey and i'm there!


----------



## mike taylor

A donkey what the f! I'd bet good money if you ever got to ride a Harley you would love it . It's putting your knees in the breeze and no one yapping . Just the open road and no phones .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> A donkey what the f! I'd bet good money if you ever got to ride a Harley you would love it . It's putting your knees in the breeze and no one yapping . Just the open road and no phones .


You'd lose your bet. 
I have ridden a Harley and didn't like it.
I don't like bikes or cars. 
I prefer flying.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## mike taylor

The sister making the brother happy .


----------



## mike taylor

A happy boy with a new Les Paul guitar .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> A happy boy with a new Les Paul guitar .


Yep, he'll drive you mad over the next few weeks!!!!!!
Great present!
Happy Christmas


----------



## mike taylor

He is really good . If I could add videos with my phone I'd post one.


----------



## dmmj

being awesome is like being cool no 1 needs to tell you you either are or you aren't.


----------



## mike taylor

Well captain awesome Merry Christmas from Mr awesome !


----------



## mike taylor

Well its only 364 days til Christmas !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> He is really good . If I could add videos with my phone I'd post one.



You need to add it YouTube and get the link. I would love to hear it!! 
We collect vintage guitars and love hearing kids play!!

Can he play Fairies Wear Boots?
That's my favorite!!


----------



## mike taylor

Sorry but I've never heard that song . I don't know how to post a link from my phone . I know how to email . haha He plays stuff like Metallica . You know kids they like the heavy metal . We got him the rock Smith video game to teach him how to play .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Boxing Day, Awesome Mike and Awesomeworld!


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Sorry but I've never heard that song . I don't know how to post a link from my phone . I know how to email . haha He plays stuff like Metallica . You know kids they like the heavy metal . We got him the rock Smith video game to teach him how to play .



Do you know how to copy and paste?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope not from a cell phone.


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Sorry but I've never heard that song . I don't know how to post a link from my phone . I know how to email . haha He plays stuff like Metallica . You know kids they like the heavy metal . We got him the rock Smith video game to teach him how to play .




Black Sabbath plays fairies wear boots! 
The guitar in it is my favorite!

AC/DC is hot too in my book!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'd lose your bet.
> I have ridden a Harley and didn't like it.
> I don't like bikes or cars.
> I prefer flying.



I imagine Mike and I have both been flying on a Harley....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I imagine Mike and I have both been flying on a Harley....


Fair enough.
Happy holidays, Maggie.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough.
> Happy holidays, Maggie.



Thank you, and I hope you have a great and prosperous 2016....


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Boxing Day, Awesome Mike and Awesomeworld!


Boxing Day? Now that sounds like fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> Boxing Day? Now that sounds like fun


Well, i'm hardly Mike Tyson, but anything for a laugh.


----------



## mike taylor

All you have to do is bite a ear off Adam .


----------



## mike taylor

Just heard the boots song from Ozzy not bad .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> All you have to do is bite a ear off Adam .



Wouldn't mind a bit of Queensbury rules, but ear biting?
yeauch!!!


----------



## mike taylor

That's what Tyson did .


----------



## mike taylor

So did my TFO family all have a awesome Christmas !


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning Awesome people !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A rather late Good Morning Awesome Mike and Awesome World, i'm afraid.
Sorry, i've been rather drunk and largely locked in the CDR and missed this alert.
(excuses, excuses).
Anyway, i hope that you have had a wonderful holiday period and Happy New Year to you.
I'm going back to my rum bottle now!!!!! 
have fun!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Yes ,I had a good time welcoming in the new year . Glad you did to my friend .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yes ,I had a good time welcoming in the new year . Glad you did to my friend .


----------



## mike taylor

Your you drinking so much you have to type with emoticons ?


----------



## mike taylor

You're ! Dang it ! Why do we have a time limit to edit post ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Your you drinking so much you have to type with emoticons ?


Yup.
It's easier.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha-ha I need to take more pictures .


----------



## Yvonne G

I never understood the attraction of the demon rum. Besides never finding one that tasted good, I like to keep my mind clear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I like the flavour, particularly dark rum. 
However, I'm in trouble now, as i finished it all and wifey wanted some for cakes.


----------



## mike taylor

That's all right I got a talking to over fifty dollars of beer for myself . Who would of thunk I could drink that much beer ? But Three twelve packs of beer is gone .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blame the tortoises.
I do.


----------



## mike taylor

They do love the beer ! Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Some awesome pictures with awesome people .


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll bet your wife really appreciates that butt picture!


----------



## mike taylor

I do it all the time . I love that butt . hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

More awesome pictures !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Some awesome pictures with awesome people .
> 
> View attachment 171511
> View attachment 171512
> View attachment 171513
> View attachment 171514
> View attachment 171515
> View attachment 171516
> View attachment 171517
> View attachment 171518
> View attachment 171519
> View attachment 171520
> View attachment 171521
> View attachment 171522
> View attachment 171523
> View attachment 171524
> View attachment 171525
> View attachment 171526
> View attachment 171527
> View attachment 171528


Awesome, indeed!!!!!!

When you fall in the creek
And an eel bites your cheek,
It's a moray!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Adam did you see my hot wife feeding worms ? Crazy right ? The lady right there has no fear of anything .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Adam did you see my hot wife feeding worms ? Crazy right ? The lady right there has no fear of anything .


Your hot wife is a cool lady if that isn't an oxymoron.
Hi, Mike, super photos. 
Wifey is also mostly fearless.
But she's usually drunk.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha yeah The drink helps that's for sure .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Don't you have something better to do then keep posting photos of that ugly old lady?

I borrowed my neighbors 150 foot electric cord to cut the blackberries. Last time I did that I tried to cut off my fingers, this time I completely cut his cord in half. I had to borrow his cord because I cut MY cord in half. I'm thinkin I'm not too good with a trimmer......I've done 3 cords and 2 fingers......think it's time to hire someone.....Good pix Mike


----------



## Yelloweyed

@maggie3fan - Time for a new gardener was two fingers ago!!!


----------



## mike taylor

That's what I'm screaming . After I hurt myself I stop doing what I was doing to get myself hurt . No I really don't have anything better to do . Was going to paint my truck ,but it started raining . Looked at the weather for the week an more stinking rain .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yelloweyed said:


> @maggie3fan - Time for a new gardener was two fingers ago!!!



hahaha, that's good! I figure I'll learn how to use the trimmer......I just hope it's before I cut my leg off.......


----------



## mike taylor

What kind of trimer are you using ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

A 22" Ryobi. I think it needs sharpened....but you'd think I've hit so many other things it would sharpen itself.....why the fence alone.........tee hee


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah you would think .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@mike taylor I was thinking of your productive hunting boys, saw this and thought of you…


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah , I tried to hunt for pizza once. I couldn't find one . Don't know if they live in trees or in caves .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@mike taylor did you see the picture I posted of my baby girls brand new, 2016, Harley Sportster? Other than test drive miles, any miles on it are her miles and she won't let anyone else drive it. Go figure, right?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yeah , I tried to hunt for pizza once. I couldn't find one . Don't know if they live in trees or in caves .




You're getting as weird as David. No insult, I happen to be weird myself........in caves, they're in caves. With lights, and a name outside, Papa Murphy"s for instance.


----------



## mike taylor

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @mike taylor did you see the picture I posted of my baby girls brand new, 2016, Harley Sportster? Other than test drive miles, any miles on it are her miles and she won't let anyone else drive it. Go figure, right?


Yes I seen it . Most motorcycle owners will not even let a person sit on their bike much less ride it .


----------



## mike taylor

I enjoy being weird .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Yeah you would think .



OK so what does that tell me? The Ryobi no good or what? I still have most of all my fingers....the problem is nobody ever taught me how to use one, and I hate being in the bramble with the Hobo's and the Brown recluse, so I hurry and try to get most cut and get out. I found a Hobo in my hair last year, so now I'm kinda freaked out about the whole thing. But if you don't cut them back in the Spring, they take over something awful...
I like weirdos, and am strange myself....and proud of it....


----------



## mike taylor

I can't say if it's good or bad never used one . I have a push weed eater . It's never tried to cut my fingers off .


----------



## mike taylor

Having an awesome evening ! Hope you awesome tortoise forum members are too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

everybody gone? Mike you did it again!!!


----------



## mike taylor

What did I do again ? I do stuff all the time then I forget I did them or it . Whatever I did again I bet it was awesome!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> I can't say if it's good or bad never used one . I have a push weed eater . It's never tried to cut my fingers off .


You mean an old fashioned weed whacker? I agree Mike, you are awesome


----------



## mike taylor

I know I'm awesome ! Hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yeah , I tried to hunt for pizza once. I couldn't find one . Don't know if they live in trees or in caves .


Pizzas live in huts in Italy.
But they migrate.


----------



## mike taylor

Found one in its natural habitat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Found one in its natural habitat!


I think that's an enclosure for pizzas.
Are they using coiled bulbs ?


----------



## mike taylor

Think so . It took some time to find one . Hahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have been in Pizza Hut in the UK and even once in Morocco.
The humidity is excellently high.


----------



## mike taylor

Yes it is .


----------



## mike taylor

Man my personal promotion thread has stopped


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No it hasn't.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it's stalled


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'll go get my jump leads.


----------



## mike taylor

Cool we need to do something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just remembered, I don't have any jump leads. 
How about a toga party ?


----------



## mike taylor

Sounds good but please have under pants on . No need for any surprises. Hahahah


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Depends how cold it is.


----------



## mike taylor

It's cold .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toga party with thermals underneath it is, then.


----------



## mike taylor

Toga! Toga! Toga ! Party!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grab a beer, don't cost nothin'.


----------



## mike taylor

Sure why not


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dead Ants!!!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

Dead ants ? What they got in your toga ? Hahahahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Where's the motorcycle picture you've been promising us?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## mike taylor

I've been busy. I'll get one this weekend after I wash my motorcycle.


----------



## mike taylor

Well busy again . I'll just hangout here in my thread to check in and what not . Been building a f100 truck . I'll post pictures as I go along .


----------



## mike taylor

Picture on the trailer for the trip home . My son checking out the engine. My buddy and I checking out how to tuck the old bumper and not screw up the old rust .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's so cool lookin. You're just gonna do the engine and fix up the inside, correct? Would it be worth an IROC? I'd love a rat rod, with white leather upholstery and headliner n stuff. Big meats on the back. Cool stereo.Then you could fix what little damage there is to the IROC and take it to an auction, ought to get between 6 and 8 grand. just sayin


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Well busy again . I'll just hangout here in my thread to check in and what not . Been building a f100 truck . I'll post pictures as I go along .



Have you washed your scoot between Sept 15th and now? Still no picture. But Yvonne if you went to his facebook page you could see it. It's just a Sporty.


----------



## mike taylor

I put a picture on the chat thread and on facebook of my bike . This old truck is far from ready . Only had it a week . It's going to take a few months to get it right .


----------



## mike taylor

My boy welding the side of the rusted truck back together . We are doing some old school stitch welds on every seem . Then going back with brass brazing rods over the top . It will look awesome. Then I'm cutting it up and welding it to a Lincoln . My old Ford will have all the stuff a new car has but look like crap . Hahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Working on the old rat rod . Getting it ready for its transplant onto a Lincoln . After its transplant all welds will be covered with brass then clear coated .


----------



## mike taylor

My beautiful granddaughter and I having some candy .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> My beautiful granddaughter and I having some candy .


That's better, I can't comment on car stuff, my knowledge is slightly less than zero.
Hi, Mike! 
Sweet photo, the girl is slightly, but only slightly, cuter than you, if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah she is . She's got pop pop rapped around her finger .


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I keep forgetting some people walk everywhere. That's just crazy talk here in the USA. If our car breaks it's the end of the world here .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I get taxis, occasionally.
And I do a great deal of travel by coach, boat and train.
And a little by plane and helicopter. 
I used to hitch everywhere, but just know nothing about cars.
Gap in my education.


----------



## mike taylor

It's easy . Turn a key and put gas in it . Just ask any normal woman . They'll tell you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey would lose the key.
And if you tell her to put gas in it, she would.
Which could be interesting. 
Gas here is, well a gas, used for cooking and stuff, like Calor ?
And what you put in the car is petrol.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And what you put in the car is petrol.


Unless it needs diesel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Unless it needs diesel


Goodness!
it's all very complicated.


----------



## mike taylor

Most cars tell you the type of fuel to fill it with .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Most cars tell you the type of fuel to fill it with .


They mostly speak Italian, French or German here. 
I could probably understand.


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Most cars tell you the type of fuel to fill it with .


My daughter works in a filling station (gas station). The cars are labelled - it would appear that not all humans can/do read.


----------



## jim taylor

Here's a funny one had a customer covert his truck to bio fuel. He owns a pizza place so thought it would be a good idea to be able to run his truck on the oil that came out of his fryer. Which is not a bad idea but he thought he could just dump in the old grease. Well it did run (and smelled delicious by the way) till the weather cooled off and turned into a tank of lard basically. Had to replace the whole fuel system and pick out all the bits of French fries.


----------



## mike taylor

People do stupid stuff . Haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jim taylor said:


> Here's a funny one, had a customer covert his truck to bio fuel.Had to replace the whole fuel system and pick out all the bits of French fries.


 And the worst part is the fries are just so tasty, for crying out loud!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the worst part is the fries are just so tasty, for crying out loud!


Hi stranger
I hope you are doing well


----------



## mike taylor

He's here now he's gone . Cowboy where you been . Haven't seen you here much since your wreck .


----------



## mike taylor

My rust bucket is getting new legs next weekend . Picked this up for 800 . Now the chopping begins . Hahaha the mad scientist will do our magic.


----------



## mike taylor

It has been done !


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> It has been done !


Awesome


----------



## mike taylor

Doesn't look the same does it


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome world needs a kick in the pants! Where is all my awesome tfo friends ?


----------



## mike taylor

This should kick start this thread . I got six little ones today !


----------



## Yvonne G

Aren't they cute? They look like little ticks.


----------



## MPRC

I just want to hug them!


----------



## tortdad

Nice


----------



## mike taylor

Told you this would kick start awesome world . What's more awesome than baby red footed tortoises? Nothing that's right !


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Told you this would kick start awesome world . What's more awesome than baby red footed tortoises? Nothing that's right !



I have to disagree. Nothing can hold a candle to a very young baby elephant.


----------



## mike taylor

I agree ! Baby elephants are awesome ,but I'll never have one . So I have to go with baby reds .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> It has been done !
> 
> View attachment 207350



Why didn't you paint the bed?


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, everyone: Regarding the calendar contest. We're going strictly anonymous. This means you don't put up a bunch of pictures on this or any other thread asking us to tell you which picture we like best. We don't use pictures of tortoises with us or a recognizable family member in it. Here's hoping this year it runs smoothly! Good luck to all.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Why didn't you paint the bed?


Are you talking about my truck ? Why would you paint 40 years of patina? Haha Because it's a rat rod and I didn't have to . Haha it would just get all scratched up in a week . I put car parts back there .


----------



## mike taylor

Awesome !


----------



## mike taylor

New reptile building going in awesome world. 16,000 bucks for building another 10,000 on the inside. Soon it will have two crocodile monitors and two black dragon monitors. Not to mention all my snakes. Off each end I'll have large outdoor enclosures for summer with doors that go inside so I can lock them up. Awesome world has grown.


----------



## mike taylor

Shredder the crocodile monitor. Beautiful but dangerous animals not for every keeper of reptiles.


----------



## mike taylor

*The croc monitors enclosure going in the building. *


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey! Long time no see!


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! Long time no see!


Yeah, been really crazy around here. Building stuffs for all these animals I have. Trying to get my snakes and monitors setup in the new building. Then I'll start building my Cayman enclosures.


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> Yeah, been really crazy around here. Building stuffs for all these animals I have. Trying to get my snakes and monitors setup in the new building. Then I'll start building my Cayman enclosures.


Plus there's an app for my phone now. I can't sit in front of a computer. I'll fall asleep.


----------



## mike taylor

Croc monitors are awesome!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nice to see you back.
I thought we'd lost you.
Nice building.


----------

